# problema di automount sotto KDE 4.3.5

## darkice

salve di nuovo, era un pò che non venivo qui

sto incontrando serie difficoltà a fare gestire a kde 4.3.5 l'automount di periferiche quali penne usb e cdroms.

nel dettaglio, il simpatico notifier che mostra cdrom e penne usb quando li colleghi, una volta che ci si clicca sopra, apre la cartella home del mio utente.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================                            

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2400_@_1.83GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 21 Mar 2010 02:15:01 +0000                                                 

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                       

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                       

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                      

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                       

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                        

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                 

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                      

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                       

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                                         

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                        

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                        

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                     

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                                              

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA ut2003 Q3AEULA"                                                           

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                         

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                                

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                          

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                         

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"                                                   

CXXFLAGS=""                                                                                                                                  

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                             

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                                                                           

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"                                                                                                  

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                                            

LINGUAS="it"                                                                                                                                 

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                               

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                            

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa ao apm audiofile bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdb cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dga directfb dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr embedded encode exif fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gphoto2 gpm graphviz gtk gzip hal hddtemp iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipod ipv6 jbig joystick jpeg kde kontact kwave lame libcaca libnotify libwww lm_sensors lzo mad mhash mikmod mmx mng modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl php plasma png policykit portaudio ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop readline reflection rss ruby samba scanner sdl session smp sndfile speex spl sql sse sse2 ssl svg svga sysfs syslog szip taglib tcpd theora tiff timidity tk truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vnc vorbis wavpack webkit wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xpm xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

dbus -> 1.4.0-r1 (ho smascherato il pacchetto per avere la versione + aggiornata, un tentativo per risolvere la questione)

hal-> 0.5.14-r2 (come sopra)

kdebase-kioslaves -> 4.3.5-r1

pmount -> 0.9.20

ivman -> 0.6.14

se servono altre info ditemelo

----------

## xdarma

 *darkice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sto incontrando serie difficoltà a fare gestire a kde 4.3.5 l'automount di periferiche quali penne usb e cdroms.
> 
> 

 

Mi sembra abbiano aggiunto tra le "impostazioni di sistema avanzate" del pannello di controllo proprio un "dispositivi rimovibili" che potrebbe darti qualche informazione in più.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nel dettaglio, il simpatico notifier che mostra cdrom e penne usb quando li colleghi, una volta che ci si clicca sopra, apre la cartella home del mio utente.
> 
> 

 

A me appare l'icona del dispositivo con piccolo riquadro aggiuntivo in basso a sinistra, se ci clicchi sopra si apre un menù di scelta sull'azione da eseguire (apri con dolphin o con gwenview).

Adesso allo smontaggio non sparisce l'icona del dispositivo ma cambia il riquadro aggiuntivo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dbus -> 1.4.0-r1 (ho smascherato il pacchetto per avere la versione + aggiornata, un tentativo per risolvere la questione)
> 
> hal-> 0.5.14-r2 (come sopra)
> ...

 

Nel mio sistema non sono presenti né pmount né ivman.

E se non ricordo male sono residui del precedente kde-3.5.

Prima di rimuoverli e ricompilare, magari aspetta qualche altro parere.

Ciao.

----------

## ago

 *darkice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ```
> ...

 

perdona l'offtopic...ma direi che iniziare a compilare con flag piu appropriate sarebbe meglio...

-O2 è scritto due volte.

il tuo -march dovrebbe essere prescott? se si è gia incluso sse3

in più direi anche 

```
CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

----------

## Kernel78

stando a genlop io ho disinstallato pmount nel lontano 2007 (il 28 febbraio per la precisione) mentre ivman non è mai stato installato nel mio sistema.

Ho sempre avuto kde e non ho mai avuto nessun problema con l'automount ... rimuovi quei due e porta i pacchetti rimanenti alle versioni stabili a meno che tu non abbia qualche OTTIMO motivo per doverli mantenere in test.

Una volta fatte le pulizie di primavera prova a vedere se il problema si presenta ancora ...

----------

## darkice

ho installato quei pacchetti e le versioni instabili di dbus e hal per disperazione dopo aver tentato tutto il resto

ora rimuovo e vedo di ricompilare

non mi ero accorto di aver ripetuto l'-O, idem per le parentesi graffe

no, non dovrebbe essere prescott il march perchè questa è una piattaforma yonah (centrino duo)

mo vediamo che succede

edit: non è cambiato nulla

----------

## ago

 *darkice wrote:*   

> non mi ero accorto di aver ripetuto l'-O, idem per le parentesi graffe
> 
> no, non dovrebbe essere prescott il march perchè questa è una piattaforma yonah (centrino duo)

 

puoi sempre mettere -march=native se usi gcc 4.3

oppure controlla con:

```
gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | sed -n 's/.* -v - //p'
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## darkice

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *darkice wrote:*   non mi ero accorto di aver ripetuto l'-O, idem per le parentesi graffe
> 
> no, non dovrebbe essere prescott il march perchè questa è una piattaforma yonah (centrino duo) 
> 
> puoi sempre mettere -march=native se usi gcc 4.3
> ...

 

questo è l'output

```
-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=prescott --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 -mtune=generic

```

quindi è davvero prescott il march adeguato...non lo credevo

----------

## ago

mi riscuso perchè non è attinente al topic...ma almeno abbiamo scoperto un qualcosa che "non" andava...puoi sempre mettere native e ricompilare il mondo  :Smile: 

----------

## darkice

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> mi riscuso perchè non è attinente al topic...ma almeno abbiamo scoperto un qualcosa che "non" andava...puoi sempre mettere native e ricompilare il mondo 

 

figurati XD più si sa meglio è

piuttosto mi rode che non riesco ancora a scrivere sintassi come quella postata da te prima per vedere il march...uff...it's a long way to the top

cmq riemergere quei pacchetti non ha portato a nulla, quando clicco sul dispositivo e dico a dolphin di aprire la cartella, una volta che appare il menù, mi apre la cartella home dell'utente...

ho apportato le seguenti modifiche a /etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf, seguendo questi suggerimenti sull'ArchWiki http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL#Permission_Denied

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- XML -*- -->

<!DOCTYPE pkconfig PUBLIC "-//freedesktop//DTD PolicyKit Configuration 1.0//EN"

"http://hal.freedesktop.org/releases/PolicyKit/1.0/config.dtd">

<!-- See the manual page PolicyKit.conf(5) for file format -->

#<config version="0.1">

#<define_admin_auth group="wheel"/>

#<match user="root">

#   <return result="yes"/>

#</match>

#</config>

        <match user="darkice">

        <!-- replace with your login or delete the line if you want to allow all users to manipulate devices (keep security issues in mind though) -->

                <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.*">

                        <return result="yes"/>

                </match>

                <match action="hal-storage-mount-fixed-extra-options">

                <!-- for internal devices mounted with extra options like a wished mount point -->

                        <return result="yes" />

                </match>

                <match action="hal-storage-mount-removable-extra-options">

                <!-- for external devices mounted with extra options like a wished mount point -->

                        <return result="yes" />

                </match>

<match action="org.freedesktop.halstorage.mount-removable">

<return result="yes">

</match>

```

ancora, nessun risultato

----------

## Kernel78

ma è un problema legato solo al tuo utente o a tutti ?

----------

## darkice

ho solo il mio utente su questo sistema

----------

## Kernel78

 *darkice wrote:*   

> ho solo il mio utente su questo sistema

 

allora creane uno al volo o fatti un backup delle impostazioni di kde e poi fai piazza pulita ...

----------

## darkice

opto per crearne uno al volo  :Wink: 

....niente, si comporta allo stesso modo

----------

## Kernel78

 *darkice wrote:*   

> opto per crearne uno al volo 
> 
> ....niente, si comporta allo stesso modo

 

almeno abbiamo la conferma che non si tratti della configurazione di KDE ...

giusto per ulteriore sicurezza:

vai nelle impostazioni di sistema di kde e apri le "Azioni dispositivo" (sotto le avanzate), fai un bel "modifica" sull'opzione che ti da problemi e controlla che l'azione sia kioclient exec %f

----------

## darkice

è quello...

----------

## darkice

qualche altro suggerimento?

----------

## darkice

please, resto in attesa di risposte....

----------

## devilheart

hal non ha qualche log? giusto per vedere cosa dice quando colleghi qualcosa

----------

## darkice

oh ciao devil!

dimmi dove sta il file di log che posto l'output

----------

## bandreabis

up?

----------

## darkice

ciao bandreabis

non posso darti info perchè sinceramente quel portatile (siccome era un dual boot per mio padre) l'ho lasciato perdere e non so se  dopo aver riemerso il sistema mesi fa mi avesse continuato a dare problemi

se riprovo a breve ad usarlo, verifico e ti dico, perchè se funziona è molto probabile che sia stato a causa di un emerge -N --emptytree etcetc

----------

## matthew_s

Controlla che il tuo utente faccia parte dei gruppi necessari , io avevo lo stesso problema e ho risolto cosi ti posto il link

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-846999.html

----------

